# King industrial nail biting experience!



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

So I have waited months. Literally months for my extreme cabinet saw to finally work properly and it seems I just keep finding things wrong.

Lets start from the beginning shall we

Got the saw to my shop open up the box and I was misses the lock knob that u tighten to secure the blade from moving up and down...

No biggie, people forget things I can understand,they mailed me a new one within a week.

Then I am putting the tables together and I notice the router table is not flat and I cannot marry the table saw top and the router table top together flush. Also the sliding table i got that compes with the package could also not be accurately lined up because the holes were drilled 3 mm too high. So I had to wait for the king rep to get here cause they didnt believe that i was telling the truth. Took about 10 days, then the rep said wow you're right, we will have to order you another one. That took about 2 weeks. 

So I get my tables aligned and now go to set up the fence, and the fence sides were warped Tremendously to the point I could not secure it without scratching the table! So they had to order that new. Then finally yesterday I was ripping some linger pieces and noticed they are not straight? So I bought a 4 ft straight edge and sure enough the fence is literally bowed concave on one side by .0014 which is a lot! When you know what you are doing and need everything precise. So now I am in another game of bs going through the rep and the place I bought it which is all in one wood tools.

Originally I was content with the fact they are supplying me with correctly machined accurate replacement parts. But I am on round 5 of this crap and my patience is done. King did not even offer me anything to rectify the fact I have wasted hours of my time finding these problems. I had to call upper management and talk to the vp who then only offered my a pathetic 100 off my next purchase. And I had to plead to even get that.

I thought I was ok, I checked around for months and heard nothing bad really bout this brand or the saws they make. 

Either I am cursed or there is an inherent problem with this company and their products/quality control.

I am sorry for this rant everyone but this has now been over 2 months since i bought this 2500$ brand new professional cabinet saw and i have not had everything working harmoniously yet. They even made me hone out the holes to make the sliding table align. I am sickened by the way king has treated me.

I am part of a family business with beachcomber hot tubs located at 309 lakeshore rd e. we too have had issues with our product and when we do beachcomber steps up and will take thousands off their hot tub so the customer knows they are sincerely apologetic and they end up losing money on the deal.

King on the other hand seem to only care about profit because when I talked to the vp he said there are not good margins in these products; to which I replied I don't care you should be losing out due to the circumstances. 

I have never had a worse experience with quality control in my life.

To make things even worse. I bought their brand new air cleaner, installed it in the ceiling, go to plug it in and find out it does not work. They had to order me another new piece.

I pray this essay I have wrote does not get deleted by the moderators because this is a completely authentic, not exaggerated story of my experience with this company. And I feel taken advantage of which is why I have no other way to make myself feel good about this situation other than to warn others about my experience.

I am not bashing this company I am warning your about the truth of my situation.

And I really do hope this helps someone other their from ending up like me.:thumbdown:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome....have any pictures of the issues? If be interested to see...

How did you measure the fence bow?


----------



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just got pictures of the fence cause I just sent them to the king rep and its on this stupid I pad. I dunno how to work this freaking thing. Either way tho its only one of the problem I have encountered. I put a straight edge on the fence. Got a piece of a cereal box which is .0014 and it fit in the bow. The other side it concave so its botched at both ends on the other side.

I dunno whether to switch brands or what cause I honestly think i am cursed. I like the design and their products. 

I forgot to mention I bought the 15 inch thickness planer and dust collector kc-3105c. Thickness planer has snipe on longer pieces? I dunno why it only happens on long pieces the shorter pieces like 2 ft and under are mint. I did play with the infeed roller pressure and that's what got rid of most of the snipe but Its not perfect.

Any tips would be VERY appreciated. 

What do u think should I never deal with king again?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

To fix the snipe, get roller stands out a few feet from the infeed and outfeed ends.


----------



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

Canadianwoodworking has already deleted my thread.. Not even 30 mins. They obviously must like king industrial. How can a true experience be deleted? How else are people supposed to warn others!

What are roller stands. Sorry man. I am a student and all the machines at school are mint so I have never troubleshooted these machines


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If the issues get fixed, will you be happy with the machine? If so, get it corrected and don't look back. Others on here have had the same types of issues with baleigh, grizzly and jet stuff over the years.


----------



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess if they get me a straight fence I will be ok. But I still hate the soft fence walls which have ten screw holes in it. I used the saw for 30 mins and a piece of engineered flooring literally scraped a ten inch line into the fence. I have probably 100 hours on table saws and this is a first. The fence walls are like butter.

Therefore I am going to get the same material saw stop uses for their fence which is a thick white melamine layer over very sturdy plywood or so it seems. I think I am going to replicate that and then glue it to my fence, since I don't want screw holes.

It's just a damn shame I spent this money to not get problems and here I am wishing I just bought used.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

Every time I have called about these issues they say , " this is the first time we have ever had that problem". 

5 times with the table saw, and another time with the lemon air cleaner.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't glue it....eventually you'll need to replace it. Are you talking about the plastic faces? That what I have on mine and they've held up really well.


----------



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes those plastic faces that are all made from one solid material. At my school all the fences are made from the melamine on plywood , or particle board. None have needed to be replaced unless someone cuts into it with the saw due to user error. You don't find that fence material inferior? If you rub a piece of hard maple on it you will get shavings of plastic. The fences at my school don't even have marks on them and they are being used by a bunch of rookies.

My fence walls had marks all over them after 30 mins. If you have the same ones you should give them a look. Guaranteed they are not clean and shines like they came to you.

The fence material should be as hard and durable as possible. That plastic is wayyyy too soft. The wood I cut is harder than the fence? How does that make sense

So I will build my own fence walls secured with a piece at the top which will sit snug over the new fence frame. Then likely will add a smidge of glue between it and the fence. In 5 years if I do need another one I will just break off the old one and do the same thing again. 

Technically I don't need a new fence if I do it this way either but I am just pissed off now and want what I paid for.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Fair enough...to each his own. I've had no problems in two years with the plastic faces....and mainly work with oak and hard maple. I'm not saying they are better or worse...just that I have found they do the job well.


----------



## Progression87 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry if i am coming off as arrogant.

It's just, my dream of getting my own wood shop has literally turned into a mini nightmare that has been unavoidable for over 2 months now. 

And I feel helpless


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That sucks...I hear what your saying and for the price of that machine....I'd expect fewer issues.


----------

